# Work changes



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello everyone. So I recently rescued a female parakeet named Allison. Me and her are making great progress. Going slow at her pace, but I recently got a new job and my hours are changing completely. I used to go to work when it was bedtime for all of them. Now I'm going to be gone for close to 9 hours a day during the day when she's awake. I would really love her to bond with me. But I also don't want her to get depressed or lonely. I will be by her side the rest of the day once work is over. So maybe about 4-5 hours a day? Do you think this could make her depressed me being gone for 9 hours a day? Or will she be okay. I will leave a radio on. And have toys for her. But she never touches them.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Do you have time before you start your new job to maybe spend more time away from her during the day? Getting her used to you not being present the whole time? 
It will depend of her personality but I'm sure with quality time spent together when you get home and toys for if she does get lonely, she'll be okay.


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

I won't start my new schedule till this friday. Sadly she hasn't touched the toys in her cage at all. I will also leave her cage open so she is free to fly around my room all she likes.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I wouldn't leave the cage open while you are at work. Out of cage time- even in a budgie proof room- should be supervised. I have had to step in when my budgies have got into a situation where they needed assistance. If you're not there to help her, the results could be potentially fatal. 
Establishing her a set routine once you are in your new job will be just fine for her. Once you are working every day, she will get used to the hours you do and when you are home and then she can come out. 

She may not have had much interaction with her toys thus far as he's had you for company. They might be more appealing when you are not there to entertain her. Just make sure she has a variety of things to play with. Like a bell, a kabob etc, so she can find something she likes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Therm has given you excellent information

It's best that Allison stay safely in her cage when you are at work. There are too many things that can happen if she is free-flighted in your room for 9 hours a day while you are gone.*


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

I have two female budgies and the only toy they care for is this bird kabob shredder thing: https://www.amazon.com/Kabob-2-Inch...d=1488146705&sr=1-2&keywords=wesco+bird+kabob
Your Allison might like it too. It keeps my babies busy for hours :wink1:


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

I've been thinking. Is it possible if I can bond one of my current parakeets with Allison? I have two boys and one of them gets bullied a little bit by the other. Nothing extreme. Very minor. But I still feel bad. I was thinking maybe of bonding the one who gets bullied and Allison together. But he still calls out to the one who bullies him. They have been together for almost a year. I just thought he would prefer someone who doesn't bully him. What's your guys opinion?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

When quarantine is over, you could slowly introduce Allison to the boys and let them have some supervised out of cage time. Let her have time with one of them, rather than both of them as they may get competitive of one another. You can see if Allison strikes a friendship with either of them. 
If one of your boys is bullying, it might be best he is a lone bird. It may be that he is just not so compatible with his current cage mate.


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Allison's quarantine is over. I've had her for a few weeks now. When I tried separating the boys they kept calling to each other.


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Also how will I be able to tell if one of the boys I introduce her to likes her and is getting along?


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Well, I would think it would be quite obvious if he likes her. He might play with her, chatter with her, etc.
What you should be worried about is any aggresion such as biting that shows up between the two.


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm growing basil plants. And I want to give a little bit of the leaves for my little ones to try and eat. How long should I leave the basil leaves in? Can they be left for a long time> Or only a few hours.


----------



## JoTaMi (Jan 25, 2017)

I leave greens all day (one day), somewhere up in the cage, where they cannot poo on leaves. That way birds can nibble anytime they want and leaves are drying at room temperature which I think is ok.


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Okay great thank you! I'm still trying to convince my little ones to eat the herbs so I've left a few leaves in their food bowls. Just didn't know how long I could leave them in.


----------

